# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Lähijunien väri muuttuu violetiksi

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## hmikko

Onks täs nyt oikein tolkkua, jos bussirunkolinjoista tehdään metron oransseja? Enempi metron kaltaisia lähijunat joka tapauksessa ovat.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Eikö niillä ole mitään muuta tekemistä? Jos junia haluaa maaltata uudestaan niin niitä voisi vaikka mainosteipata sitten niin saadaan joku joka maksaa lystin.

Tärkeämpää kuin yhtenäinen väritys olisi yhtenäinen infokäytäntö esim bussipuolella. Eli että bussin kaikila sivuilla näkyisi linjanumero. Mikään ei ärsytä niin paljon kuin että näkee bussin lähtevän pysäkiltä eikä tiedä minkä linjan bussi se oli kun ei ole linjatunnusta vasemmalla puolella aikä takana!

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

> Mikään ei ärsytä niin paljon kuin että näkee bussin lähtevän pysäkiltä eikä tiedä minkä linjan bussi se oli kun ei ole linjatunnusta vasemmalla puolella aikä takana


"Kun näet bussin lähtevän pysäkiltä, olet jo myöhästynyt siitä" (vanha Stadin sanonta)  :Wink: . Kyllä kaikissa HSL - busseissa on takana linjakilpi.

----------


## tohpeeri

Rahaa tuntuu olevan. Ei ihme, että hintoja nostetaan ja erinäisten ryhmien etuuksia poistetaan.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Linja on ainakin selkeä, mutta miksi juuri violetin väriksi?

----------


## 339-DF

Ei tuo havainnekuvassa nyt niin pahalta näyttänyt kuin miltä se tiedotteessa kuulosti. Silti olen sitä mieltä, että jos maalaamaan ruvetaan, niin ainoa oikea väri on oranssi mustalla raidalla.

----------


## anttipng

Jos Sonera joskus laajentaan junaoperointiin, niin on ainakin pohjaväritys kunnossa.

----------


## vristo

> Ei tuo havainnekuvassa nyt niin pahalta näyttänyt kuin miltä se tiedotteessa kuulosti. Silti olen sitä mieltä, että jos maalaamaan ruvetaan, niin ainoa oikea väri on oranssi mustalla raidalla.


Samaa mieltä. Koko raskaan raideliikenteen brändi pitäisi olla samaa ja ulkoasu sama.

----------


## tlajunen

Hauskaa, että Sm5:t väritetään Pohjolan Liikenteen väreihin... :P

Yleisesti ottaen värityskaavioiden muutoksien todellista kustannusta pienentää se, että ne pitäisi värittää uudestaan joka tapauksessa tietyin aikavälein. Sitä en tiedä, miten ripeästi olemassaolevat Sm5-yksiköt väritetään violeteiksi, eli kuinka monessa vanha väritys olisi vielä muutosajankohtana hyvinkin kelpo.

----------


## anttipng

> Sitä en tiedä, miten ripeästi olemassaolevat Sm5-yksiköt väritetään violeteiksi, eli kuinka monessa vanha väritys olisi vielä muutosajankohtana hyvinkin kelpo.





> Violetit junat tulevat raiteille vähitellen, HSL:n arvion mukaan kahden kolmen vuoden kuluessa.


Varmaankin jonkun normaalin maalausohjelman mukaisesti mennään.

----------


## Jusa

> Hauskaa, että Sm5:t väritetään Pohjolan Liikenteen väreihin... :P


Jospa Pohjolan Liikenteestä tuleekin lähijunaoperaattori.

----------


## 339-DF

> Varmaankin jonkun normaalin maalausohjelman mukaisesti mennään.


Ei junia ihan noin tiheästi uudelleen maalata. Kyllä ne ovat samassa maalissa hyvinkin 15 vuotta vähintään.

Mutta mahtaakohan tuossa olla maalista edes kyse? Ovatko junat nykyisin valkoisia teippauksin? Ehkä sieltä vaan otetaan siniset ja vihreät teipit pois ja pannaan violetit teipit tilalle?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei junia ihan noin tiheästi uudelleen maalata. Kyllä ne ovat samassa maalissa hyvinkin 15 vuotta vähintään.


Kiskokaluston maalipinta kestää hyvin 2025 vuotta. Kun väritystä vaihdetaan muutaman vuoden välein, se kannattaa tehdä teippaamalla. Teipattuja taitavat olla VR-yhtymänkin vihreät vaunut. Eikä vaunuissa olevia kuvioita muulla tavalla kannata tehdä muutenkaan.

Itse ulkoasusta sanoisin, että havainnekuvan mukaan HSL:n Flirtin väri on edelleen valkoinen kuten nykyisinkin. Somisteena on pari värillistä raitaa. Erilaisia Flirt-värityksiä löytyy mm. tältä sivulta. Tässä on malli toisenvärisestä Flirtistä. Sattumalta HKL:n metron oranssi.  :Smile:  Ja valmiiksi lähes meidän raideleveydellämme!

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Kiskokaluston maalipinta kestää hyvin 2025 vuotta. Kun väritystä vaihdetaan muutaman vuoden välein, se kannattaa tehdä teippaamalla. Teipattuja taitavat olla VR-yhtymänkin vihreät vaunut. Eikä vaunuissa olevia kuvioita muulla tavalla kannata tehdä muutenkaan.


Joo vaunukalustossa ja moottorivaunuissa (Sm3, Sm4) vihreät on tosiaan teippiä valkoisen maalin päällä. Vetureissa maalia. Sm1/2-kaluston punainen on maalia.

----------


## kivisuo

> Ei tuo havainnekuvassa nyt niin pahalta näyttänyt kuin miltä se tiedotteessa kuulosti. Silti olen sitä mieltä, että jos maalaamaan ruvetaan, niin ainoa oikea väri on oranssi mustalla raidalla.


Ehdottomasti näin.

----------


## Knightrider

Runkolinjabusseille kun ehdotin uutta väriä niin vastaus oli, että HSL:llä on jo kattava tunnusväripaletti eikä uutta väriä voida ottaa mukaan tai menee liian sekavaksi. Nyt taas violettia perustellaan juuri sillä seikalla, että se on ainoa väri jota HSL ei vielä käytä. HSL:lle ei tällä logiikalla jää käytännössä mitään tunnusväriä, kun joka vehkeessä on eri värit. Minusta punavalkoinen väritys olisi paikallisjunille ollut sekä perinteitä kunnioittava että VR:n värityksestä erottuva, jos nyt on ylipäänsä oikeasti tärkeää epäyhtenäistää operaattoreiden välinen väritys. Punavalkoinen olisi sentään yhtenäistänyt Sm2- ja Sm5-värityksen ilman maalailu/teippailutarvetta vanhan kaluston osalta.

----------


## samulih

> Itse ulkoasusta sanoisin, että havainnekuvan mukaan HSL:n Flirtin väri on edelleen valkoinen kuten nykyisinkin. Somisteena on pari värillistä raitaa. Erilaisia Flirt-värityksiä löytyy mm. tältä sivulta. Tässä on malli toisenvärisestä Flirtistä. Sattumalta HKL:n metron oranssi.  Ja valmiiksi lähes meidän raideleveydellämme!
> 
> Antero


tuo Estonian on kyllä hieno, samoin Serbian punainen....

----------


## vristo

Onkohan pelkkää sattumaa tämä värisävyjen samankaltaisuus? Vasemmassa kuvassa kuvakaappaus Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakalusto Oy:n nettisivuilta sekä oikeassa kuvakaappaus HSL:n tänään julkistamasta kaupunkijunien uudesta värityksessä:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/a0dz28w2rl...23.34.jpg?dl=0

----------


## 339-DF

Tuo Viron Flirtin väritys on täydellinen! Valkoiset koristeviuhkat vaan pois, niin se sopisi tuollaisenaan meille.

----------


## PSi

Muistelen joskus vuosia (-kymmeniä) sitten lukeneeni, että Skotlannissa ei voitu linjalle jämähtänyttä pikajunaa noutaa pois lähimmällä dieselveturilla, kun siinä oli tavaraliikenteen väritys. Piti odottaa, että kauempaa saatiin oikean värinen veturi. (En muista lähdettä, joten olkoon vaikka urbaani legenda). Kuinkas, jos violetit junat on kaikki ajossa ja jotain hajoaa, kannattaako korvata vuoro punaisella/vihreällä, vai saako pienemmän sakon jos jättää teknisen vian vuoksi kokonaan ajamatta...

pekka

----------


## tlajunen

> Kuinkas, jos violetit junat on kaikki ajossa ja jotain hajoaa, kannattaako korvata vuoro punaisella/vihreällä, vai saako pienemmän sakon jos jättää teknisen vian vuoksi kokonaan ajamatta...


Ei värityksen muuttaminen muuta tilannetta mihinkään, ei ne Sm5-yksiköiden nykyväritkään ole minkään operaattorin (vaan YTV:n, HSL-logoilla). Mikäli kuitenkin jokin muu firma kuin VR voittaa tulevan kilpailutuksen, niin voi hyvinkin olla, että nykyiset synergiaedut jäävät käyttämättä.

----------


## petteri

> Mikäli kuitenkin jokin muu firma kuin VR voittaa tulevan kilpailutuksen, niin voi hyvinkin olla, että nykyiset synergiaedut jäävät käyttämättä.


Mitkä synergiaedut?

----------


## tlajunen

> Mitkä synergiaedut?


Esimerkiksi se, että nykyisellään Sm5-kalustolla ajettava junavuoro voidaan korvata vaikkapa Sm4-kalustolla. Kilpailevan yrityksen operoidessa Sm5-junia, näin tuskin tapahtuu.

(Ja on niitä synergiaetuja muitakin. Useita resursseja on nykyisellään voitu käyttää "ristiin" Sm5-liikenteen ja muiden välillä.)

----------


## Samppa

> Ei värityksen muuttaminen muuta tilannetta mihinkään, ei ne Sm5-yksiköiden nykyväritkään ole minkään operaattorin (vaan YTV:n, HSL-logoilla). Mikäli kuitenkin jokin muu firma kuin VR voittaa tulevan kilpailutuksen, niin voi hyvinkin olla, että nykyiset synergiaedut jäävät käyttämättä.


YTV:tä ei ole ollut olemassakaan reiluun viiteen vuoteen. Flirtit on aina omistanut Pääkaupunkiseudun junakalusto Oy.

----------


## vristo

Tukholman pendeltågissahan oli vuosina 2001-2005 episodi, jolloin siellä oli silloisen normaalikaluston (X1/X10-junat) lisäksi ruuhkajunina saksalaisia BR420-sarjan sähkömoottorijunia. Tällöin pendeltågia liikennöi Citypendeln-yhtiö. 

http://www.svensktmjforum.se/forum/u...ckholm2005.jpg

http://sv.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/X420

Lisäksi oli jotain muuta tilapäiskalustoa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Onkohan pelkkää sattumaa tämä värisävyjen samankaltaisuus? Vasemmassa kuvassa kuvakaappaus Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakalusto Oy:n nettisivuilta sekä oikeassa kuvakaappaus HSL:n tänään julkistamasta kaupunkijunien uudesta värityksessä:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/a0dz28w2rl...23.34.jpg?dl=0


Tuskin se sattumaa on, eiköhän Junakalusto Oy:ssä ole jo jonkin aikaa tiedetty juniensa tulevasta värisävystä.




> YTV:tä ei ole ollut olemassakaan reiluun viiteen vuoteen. Flirtit on aina omistanut Pääkaupunkiseudun junakalusto Oy.


Mutta Flirtien värityksestä päätettiin YTV:n vielä ollessa voimissaan. Kyljen raidoista vihreä on YTV:n vihreä ja sininen (protoyksiköissä) HKL:n sininen.

----------


## vristo

> Tuskin se sattumaa on, eiköhän Junakalusto Oy:ssä ole jo jonkin aikaa tiedetty juniensa tulevasta värisävystä.


 Jo tammikuussa 2011? Millonkas HSL-bussien tilaajaväreistä päätettiinkään? 

http://web.archive.org/web/201101120...alusto.fi/site

----------


## PSi

> Ei värityksen muuttaminen muuta tilannetta mihinkään, ei ne Sm5-yksiköiden nykyväritkään ole minkään operaattorin (vaan YTV:n, HSL-logoilla). Mikäli kuitenkin jokin muu firma kuin VR voittaa tulevan kilpailutuksen, niin voi hyvinkin olla, että nykyiset synergiaedut jäävät käyttämättä.


Mä ymmärsin, että Flirttien sini-vihreä väritys on junakalustoyhtiön väritys, eikä suoranaisesti tilaajaväritys. Nyt on siis voinut ajaa sen värisellä junalla kun liikennöitsijällä sattuu tarjolla olemaan. Jos VR liikennöi junakalustoyhtiön kalustolla, ja vaihtaa Sm1/2/4-junan Flirtin paikalle, on se ok, vaikka juna on minkä värinen hyvänsä. Jatkossako ei kai ole -- vai?

Onko niin, että linja-autopuolella liikennöitsijä on saanut pitää vanhassa kalustossaan vanhan värityksen, ja vain uusi kalusto on pitänyt maalata (teipata) tilaajaväritykseen? Miksi rautatiepuolella vanhakin kalusto pitää värittää tilaajaväritykseen? Tämän voisi kuvitella tarkoittavan, että siirtymäkauden jälkeen koko rautatiekalusto pitää olla tilaajavärityksessä, mutta busseissa saa edelleen jatkaa liikennöitsijän värityksessä, jos vanhaa kalustoa on vielä jäljellä. Kuinka linja-autopuolella liikennöitsijöiden uudempi varakalusto pitää värittää, jos sillä on tarkoius ajaa muutakin kuin HSL:n ajoja?

Kuinka lähiliikenteen kilpailuttaminen on tarkoitus tehdä? Onko koko PK-seutu yhdellä liikennöitsijällä vai voiko esim VR:llä olla mahdollisesti vain joitain linjoja/suuntia/vuoroja tms. Jos voi, niin se joutunee värittämään ainakin sen kaluston, jolla ajaa HSL:n tilaamia vuoroja, tilaajaväritykseen, mutta esimerkiksi H- ja R-junat eivät kai tilaajaväritykseen kuulu, vaikka niissäkin saa HSL:n lipuilla ajella. Kaikesta huolimatta siis rautateillä kai säilyy HSL:n alueella ja lipuilla matkustettaessa kirjava kalusto, eikä oikeastaan mitään voiteta, vai voitetaanko? Olenko ihan kuutamolla?

Millä diilillä täysin mainosteipattu kalusto HSL:n alueella kulkee? Niissähän ei ole liikennöitsijän eikä tilaajan väritystä (mainosteipatut bussit, raitiovaunut ja junat)? Pitääkö mainosteipattujen bussien ja raitiovaunujen olla HSL:ää edeltävältä ajalta? 

pekka

----------


## Karosa

> Miksi rautatiepuolella vanhakin kalusto pitää värittää tilaajaväritykseen?


Ymmärtääkseni vain Sm5-junat tulevat liiloiksi, ei muut. Ei ne nyt niin vanhoja ole.

----------


## PSi

Sisältälukuharjoituksiin -- mars  :Sad: 

pekka

----------


## tlajunen

> Mutta Flirtien värityksestä päätettiin YTV:n vielä ollessa voimissaan. Kyljen raidoista vihreä on YTV:n vihreä ja sininen (protoyksiköissä) HKL:n sininen.


Ja ensimmäisessä kahdessa yksilössä oli alun alkaen jopa YTV-logot: http://vaunut.org/kuva/53710

----------


## Matkalainen

> Jo tammikuussa 2011? Millonkas HSL-bussien tilaajaväreistä päätettiinkään? 
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/201101120...alusto.fi/site


Kappas, enpäs muistanutkaan että ne ovat noin kauan olleet tuon väriset. Kyllähän violetin "vapaus" on ollut tiedossa jo tuolloin, jonkinlainen sininen kun on "aina" kuulunut busseille. Kyse voi toki olla ihan sattumastakin.




> Ja ensimmäisessä kahdessa yksilössä oli alun alkaen jopa YTV-logot: http://vaunut.org/kuva/53710


Ja Junakalusto Oy:n logot. Eikös niistä luovuttu sarjajunien myötä?

----------


## 401

> Ja Junakalusto Oy:n logot. Eikös niistä luovuttu sarjajunien myötä?


Kyllä luovuttiin.

----------


## Makke93

HSL:n hallitus käsittelee tänään ensimmäisen sarjan Sm5-junien teippaamista violeteiksi http://hsl01.oncloudos.com/cgi/DREQU...m&id=2019581-8

Uudelleenteippaaminen alkaisi aikaisintaan ensi elokuussa ja olisi valmis vuoden 2020 loppuun mennessä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Ja Junakalusto Oy:n logot. Eikös niistä luovuttu sarjajunien myötä?


Sm5 #1 ja #2 edelleen junakalusto oy:n logot

----------


## Munkki

> HSL:n hallitus käsittelee tänään ensimmäisen sarjan Sm5-junien teippaamista violeteiksi http://hsl01.oncloudos.com/cgi/DREQU...m&id=2019581-8
> 
> Uudelleenteippaaminen alkaisi aikaisintaan ensi elokuussa ja olisi valmis vuoden 2020 loppuun mennessä.


Jätettiin pöydälle.

----------


## CarrusLiner OMSI

> Esimerkiksi se, että nykyisellään Sm5-kalustolla ajettava junavuoro voidaan korvata vaikkapa Sm4-kalustolla. Kilpailevan yrityksen operoidessa Sm5-junia, näin tuskin tapahtuu.


2014-vuoden jälkeen Sm4-kalusto (?), 2016-vuoden jälkeen Sm1-kalusto ja 2017-vuoden jälkeen Sm2-kalusto eivät ole olleet HSL-liikenteen käytössä. Sm1 itse asiassa ei ole 2016 jälkeen ollut ollenkaan linjalla ja on sittemmin kahta yksikköä lukuun ottamatta romutettu. Sm5-junilla ajettuja vuoroja ei enää vähään aikaan ole voinut korvata muulla kalustolla ja eiköhän niistä 81 yksiköstä aina joku löydy tilalle jos yksi Flirtti hajoaa.

----------


## ettäjaa

> 2014-vuoden jälkeen Sm4-kalusto (?), 2016-vuoden jälkeen Sm1-kalusto ja 2017-vuoden jälkeen Sm2-kalusto eivät ole olleet HSL-liikenteen käytössä. Sm1 itse asiassa ei ole 2016 jälkeen ollut ollenkaan linjalla ja on sittemmin kahta yksikköä lukuun ottamatta romutettu. Sm5-junilla ajettuja vuoroja ei enää vähään aikaan ole voinut korvata muulla kalustolla ja eiköhän niistä 81 yksiköstä aina joku löydy tilalle jos yksi Flirtti hajoaa.


Kannattaa huomioida, että tuo kommentti kirjoitettiin vuonna 2015. Oman viestisi mukaan Sm1- ja Sm2-yksiköt olivat siis vielä silloin käytössä.

----------


## EVhki

> Sm1 itse asiassa ei ole 2016 jälkeen ollut ollenkaan linjalla ja on sittemmin kahta yksikköä lukuun ottamatta romutettu.


Onko noiden kahden yksikön varalle jotain suunnitelmia vielä vai odottavatko romutusta?

----------

